# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  1С бухгалтерия базовая 3.0 неверно начисляет зарплату после изменения оклада

## Dmitriysc

Добрый день.
8.3.8.1652 + 3.0.43.241
Сотруднику изменили (увеличили) оклад не с первого числ (24 мая).
В начислении новая з/п считается с начала месяца, что нам не нужно. До 24 мая по старому окладу, с 24 - по новому.
Не могу понять - что не так делаю.
Подскажите, пожалуйста.

---------- Post added at 00:13 ---------- Previous post was at 00:10 ----------

Если с первого числа - все нормально.

----------


## avm3110

> Сотруднику изменили (увеличили) оклад не с первого числ (24 мая).
> В начислении новая з/п считается с начала месяца, что нам не нужно. До 24 мая по старому окладу, с 24 - по новому.


Если сотруднику изменили оклад с 24-го мая, то так и должно считать - до 24-го "по старому", а после "по новому". Тут все верно.

Что не устраивает?

----------


## Dmitriysc

Подкорректирую - "В начислении новая з/п считается с начала месяца, что нам не нужно. Нужно до 24 мая по старому окладу, с 24 - по новому."

----------


## avm3110

> "В начислении новая з/п считается с начала месяца, что нам не нужно. Нужно до 24 мая по старому окладу, с 24 - по новому."


Чудес на свете не бывает :blush:
Открываете регистр сведения "Плановые начисления", делаете отбор по указанному сотруднику и вы должны увидеть записи:
"Старый оклад" прекратить 23.05
"Новый оклад" начать 24.05

Если там как-то с датами по-иному, то открываете документ регистратор и исправляете :dance:

----------


## Dmitriysc

> Чудес на свете не бывает :blush:
> Открываете регистр сведения "Плановые начисления", делаете отбор по указанному сотруднику и вы должны увидеть записи:
> "Старый оклад" прекратить 23.05
> "Новый оклад" начать 24.05
> 
> Если там как-то с датами по-иному, то открываете документ регистратор и исправляете :dance:


Недопонял...

----------


## avm3110

> Недопонял...


Что именно? Что такое регистр сведений?  как поставить отбор? как открыть регистратор? или что иное?

А то у меня после вчерашнего проигрыша словакам бот-телепат в запое :blush:

----------


## Dmitriysc

> регистр сведений





> как открыть регистратор?


Ху из? :)

----------


## avm3110

> регистр сведений


"откройте" у себя "Все функции" (нужно вначале дать право для пользователя "Все функции"), затем "Сервис" -> "Параметры" и флажок у "Отображать команду "Все функции""
(если не осилили, то читайте "в картинках" тут - http://helpme1c.ru/kak-v-1sbuxgalter...yu-vse-funkcii )

появится возможность открыть окно "Все функции", далее раскрываете ветку "Регистры сведений" -> "Плановые начисления"

Делаете отбор по сотруднику и двойным щелчком на неправильной записи откроется документ сделавший эту запись (иначе говоря откроется регистратор)

----------


## Dmitriysc

> "Все функции"


Это я знаю, спасибо :)
Понял, пошел копать.

----------

